# Twins found on scan but one much smaller



## kittiekat

Sorry I have posted this in first tri too but realised you guys may be able to help me a little more

Hi all,

I went for an early scan today, I thought I was 6+5 but when we had a look there was no heartbeat. We also saw two sacs, one which had a fetalpole (but no visible heartbeat) and the other looked kind of empty. The woman said that I am/was pregnant with twins and only time will time whether twin 2 will develop or be reasorbed. They took my bloods and will re-take them again on sunday. Then she said she will arrange another scan dependinng on the blood results .

Has anyone had an early scan and seen one twin smaller than the other and gone on to keep both? I just don't want to get my hopes up that I may be having twins and lose twin 2 but I also don't want to completely block twin 2 out like they never existed, does that make sense?

I am hoping to have at least one healthy baby but two would be double the blessing!! 
__________________


----------



## TashaAndBump

*hugs* I hope it is good news for you at your second scan. I don't know much about twins so I'm afraid I can't answer your question but wanted to send you some hugs and sticky dust for both your babies :hugs:

:hug::dust::hug::dust::hug:


----------



## Sweetie

Wanted to send :hug: and good wishes for you and your LO's


----------



## baboo

I hope everything will be ok for you!
xx


----------



## Hevz

I hope everything works out for you. I was in a similar position to you at the same gestation but I'm afraid we lost one....I do have one healthy baby growing well though :happydance:


----------



## honey08

sry bout this hun, never appened to me,but pls keep us updated xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:hugs: hope it goes well!


----------



## Soon2be3

I just wanted to add its possible to O twice, at one point which baby 2 may have been concieved, an could always be a bit behind the first baby. 

dont lose hope if blood results show a small dip at which point could show baby 2 was a "vanshing" twin.

HOPING AND PRAYING ALL IS OK


----------



## kittiekat

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the comments everyone I am feeling a little better today. I had my HCG levels done on friday and they were 17299 and sunday they were 21855. So they are going up not down which is good and the nurse said they were in the high range (they are putting me in the 5 weeks mark not 7 like my ticker suggests) so it could indicate a twin pregnancy but we wont know for sure until my next scan on friday (god only knows how I will wait til friday!!)

The scan pic shows sac b with a yolk sac in but we were unsure whether there is anything in sac a. That being said the doc said sometimes twins can be behind by a week and a yolk sac etc can develop within a week. I think it is the not knowing if I am having 2, 1 or none that is driving me insane! Hopefully the raising HCG levels indicate at least one healthy pregnancy and fingers crossed the other is just a little slower to grow.

I will update when I have more news but thanks again ladies for your replies.


----------



## mrsholmes

how exciting, hope it goes well on friday
x


----------



## TashaAndBump

Good luck for Friday. Did you get a picture from your scan?

:hug: x


----------



## doc123

Hiya- we had a similar thing but it didnt work out for us as we lost both at ten weeks...we had seen twin 1 ok with no problems nad twin 2 was smaller but we were reassured then the next scan they had both died. it was a terrible time for us as we went through everything you are going through with scans and not knowing and not feeling like you really can be reassured. I hope yours works out for you- i certainly hope the best for you whether there is one twin goes on to survive or they are both ok. 

I hope it doesnt happen to you like it did for us...all i know is that if you do lose one or both TAMBA the twin and multiple birth association are AMAZING!!! They really helped us through all the anxiety and worry...and if both are ok, they will give you really amazing advice and guide you through it. Losing one twin is incredibly common- I am a twin and lost my twin at birth as did my brother lose his twin. We are a long history of twins in our family- never underestimate the intuition that twins have. 

Feel free to pm me if you need to...
I am hoping and praying for you that both are ok and that you will get some answers soon....


----------



## bex

Wishing you all the luck in the world for friday xx


----------



## baboo

good luck for Friday!
xx


----------



## hayley x

Wishing you the best of luck for friday xxx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Hope everything goes ok tomorow hun, what times your scan at?


----------



## honey08

just come 2 wish u luck for 2moro hun :hugs:


----------



## Sarah88

good luck!


----------



## JJF

good luck tomorrow, thinking about you!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hey hun,

Did you have your scan? Did it go okay?

:hug: xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Good luck hun, hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## JASMAK

Thinking of you...


----------



## claralouise

wishing you luck for the scan you had on friday. how did it go? good news i hope:hug:


----------

